# estimate for home



## Debookkeeper (Jul 23, 2006)

72Chevy-

It was not broken down - the elect sub received a copy of the blueprints and just gave us a lump sum quote - and only broke down what would be installed in each room. In the past where the fixtures were to be determined, then yes - we would figure an allowance in the quote and the customers final decision, based on the prices of the fixture would then be put into a change order if it went above the allowance or they would get a credit if it went below. For this particular job, we had an allowance of 10,000 for tile (material only) , the customer went to pick out tile and chose tile that amounted to 10,000 just for ONE bathroom :laughing: , there were still two other baths - and they decided to renovate the 4th as well. I predict I am going to be doing a lot of change orders with this job. :thumbup:


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

That inludes material which with taxes and a 15% came out to around 7000. The home owner will provide all ceiling fans, chandaliers, vanity lights, and any other light fixtures. It is overhead service, and has a temp , pole and temp 100 amp service which is long enough to move over to the main service when it's ready. This house will average less than 55 per opening and 95 for the 42 recess cans. ( their all shallow IC/airtight with eyeball trims. to make up for the sloped ceilings.


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*Most of the bids we have for this size home run $18-20K*

......And we are in No California and also have the Title 24 loveliness to contend with. 

Are you using presence detectors or dimmers in the kitchens and baths? If you use presence detectors, the folks at Wattstopper really want to push them and will give a discount but normally they are $200+. 

As a GC company, however, we usually put a project out for bid with three different electrical contractors and it is not unusual for there to be $5-7K difference in the bids!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Brenda, just curious. Do you guys go with the absolute lowest bidder, or do you go with who you feel most comfortable?


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*Good question*

Usually we pick an in-between bid from a guy whom we have worked with before and know does good work. On some jobs where the homeowner has squeezed a penny until it burps, we will go with the lowest.............but have lived to regret it! 

I also like to pick the bidder who will let me work with him and learn. 

We are also learning to back away from the "nickel and diming" homeowner. We used to redo bids with them until they accepted - now we will only redo a bid to drop prices once and only if the requests are fair. 

Now that we have more projects that we can handle, we tell the nickel and dimers to go pound sand.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I like your answers. Kind of what I was hoping for. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Yes, we have learned that you get what you pay for! 

I think most generals come to that conclusion sooner or later.........................

I just wish we could see through walls before we bid! I am doing a project now with a senior electrician that my husband and I bid before opening the walls. The house was built in 1950. I am still wondering why it hasn't burned down yet, and there is only so much I can change order these people! 

Ground wires were flopping in the attic, unconnected. Massive frays and exposed wires were in abundance, and electrical tape appeared to have been the going thing instead of wire nuts in those days. Electrical tape disintegrates after about 30 years......................

I wish homeowners would let us poke holes in the dry wall before bidding!!!


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

The first thing they should teach home owners and general contractors is the " you get what you pay for " lesson. I had a customer with a very famous name in so cal who lived in a 4 story house on the beach in Long Beach tell me 250 dollars was to much to fix two different problems in her home. She called me when her other electrician failed twice to fix them. She actually told me" my other electrician only charged her 100 buck to fix it last time". It was a problem with a gfi circuit and I told her that if he fixed already " twice " Why did you need to call me! 
You get what you pay for is the biggest understatement of the year for me. I had one guy once tell me after I asked in a concerned tone Who did this electrical work? And he said My gardener! I don't know maybe he was an electrician who had a bad day and likes to mow lawns for xtra money. But he got what he paid for thats for sure! go wings!


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*I agree!*

That is why from now on we are not taking on any more "nickel and dimers"! 

We had one homeowner insist on using their electrician as he was "cheaper" - we ended up having one of ours go back and fix his work as every time the light went on, so did the garbage disposal. 

:laughing:


----------



## Plan 9 (Oct 22, 2006)

I bid houses based on their volume. Can you tell me the volume of this house in cubic feet?


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

It was around 23-24 hundread square feet. go wings !


----------

